# Budapest highfliers?



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Although i am not looking to get any at this time, i was wondering, does anyone still breed performance bupapests? I had a pair when i was in high school. They flew so high that you needed binoculars to see them!
Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

This is more of a breed history question than anything, any help? Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I havent seen or heard anything lately about this bereed as far as breeding but every now an then the do appear on eggbid for sale so keep looking you might get lucky


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you! Dave


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Strange though not too much info about them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

telstar12, i think it is because most people have bred them for show. Even as old a book as Levi's is, he mentions they are being bred more for show than flying. 
I remember how HIGH they flew! I at least, have not seen others go so high and stay there so long. Dave


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lucky,there goes 2 links for ya.Don't know if you've allready seen it.
http://www.freewebs.com/budapesthighflyers/index.htm
http://www.geocities.com/rogerrabbitthe1/vienna.html


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks telestar12, i will check it out. Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks telestar12, but not he breed i am talking about. I am trying to find out if there are still, Budapest high fliers, that are still performance oriented. 
I guess people call them budapest short faced tumblers now. 
Look the same, but the eyes were not so pronounced. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I have one unmated cock. And my friend has a pair of them (parents of the cock). These are the only budapest highflyers I have seen that actually fly in my area. I'm focussing on pakistani high flyers now. I would gladly give you the cock if you lived in Canada as I am strictly pakistani high flyer focussed now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

heres a pair on eggbid, they are crested but they arent the show type so maybe you could write this person on how well they fly 
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1234813798


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! I guess i was calling the breed by the wrong name, it has been at least 40 years! LOL! Lord am i getting OLD! "Levi" called them, (Budapest White Storked tumblers), just looked it up, but they used to be considered a high flying breed.
Am i thinking about those "cute" but bug eyed budapests? Dave


----------

